# Anchor Project



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Well here it is, a 250lb (or more) old ships anchor that is part of my landscaping on the bayou. Yes, it's twisted. Wish I knew the story behind it but I don't. I can imagine a large sailing ship in a terrible storm and treasures lost at sea forever, but it may have been an old sulfur barge that came loose after being moored to a rotting piling.

Anyway, you can see the current post is a 4x4 turned to round on the far ends. It's too small and held in place with an old nail. The hole in the anchor may not be square, I'll get exact measurements next time I'm there. Once I have a proper post, I'll need someone to turn it for me. I suspect it will have to be done as two separate pieces. 

Life is good on the bayou....


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

I really like that-What bayou?


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Bastrop Bayou near Demi John.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Pretty Cool Project Mi Amigo!!!!!


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

How long is it? That will determine if it can be turned as one piece.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

That turning was one of Tortuga's first turnings...He and Jean ran some PIRATE SHIPS off of the Galveston Coast. As he has gotten "older" he has scaled down his work to pens... Still uses the same lathe....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bill...there are some who say I am still a 'Pirate'...if you speak to some of my customers.....


----------

